# Removable Legs On A Dining Table



## thenewbie (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi,

I am extremely new to woodworking and decided to build our dining room table  

I am trying to make a rather large table (8 person) however our place is quite small and I wanted to attach removable legs for an easier move down the line. I decided hanger bolts were the best route. However after finishing the installation I found the table is fairly wobbly. I know a skirt would be beneficial for structure however I did not make one as I wanted the legs to be removed easily. 

I'm wondering if there is a simple solution to fix this problem.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Remake the legs using a skirt, mortise and tenoned into the legs. For extra strength, also add a wood corner brace behind the leg/skirt joint. The top can be attached by routing a groove into the back side of the skirt and using either table top fasteners, (http://www.vandykes.com/tabletop-fastener-set4-34w/p/205792/ ) or home made wood blocks which accomplish the same thing. The entire base unit will be solid, and the top removable for easier (lighter) transport.

Tables have forces exerted upon them and the length of a leg gives added torque to those forces, such as when a person leans on it, when the table is pushed aside even a little, or even when a person pushes against the table when rising from a chair. The legs need to be supported to withstand those pressures.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You definitely need to add a skirt. There are a number of ways the legs can then be fastened to the skirt/table. I would probably use 90 degree brackets fastened to the skirt and the legs/table.
\
George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Ideally the top would float upon a frame consisting of an apron or stretchers of some kind that the legs can be firmly attached to yet removable by hardware such as bolts or a tenon with a removable wedge. A web search will show you several methods to accomplish this, it is just a matter of selecting the one that fits into the design of your table.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I always liked making a removable leg table like this. The corner block is firmly attached to the skirt and the leg is put on with a single hanger bolt.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

There are metal brackets that will also work for the style that Steve has shown:
http://www.rockler.com/kerf-mount-corner-brackets-for-table-aprons-kerf-mount

These fit into a kerf on the back of the apron for extra support.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

What's the dimensions of your table legs? What size hanger bolts did you use? How thick is your Top? Is the top Solid Wood or Plywood? Pics would help!


----------



## mnausa (Jan 10, 2015)

You could also use pocket holes on the aprons. Obviously not as strong as mortise and tenon but you can take it apart. Use inside corner blocks with it.


----------

